# Borouge



## eLectro85 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi all,

Im going for an interview with Borouge for the post of Mechanical Technician in a week time.

I'm wondering how much is the salary usually been offered to the post mentioned?

Hope to get a quick reply for I'm devastated by this curiosity. 

Thanks.


----------

